

ORNL Completes First Phase of Titan Supercomputer Transition - christianbryant
http://www.olcf.ornl.gov/2012/02/29/ornl-completes-first-phase-of-titan-supercomputer-transition/

======
swombat
I... can't... resist...

Slashdot... is... stronger... than...

...

...

Imagine a beowulf cluster of these!

~~~
christianbryant
Long live the Beowulf cluster! Yes, I'm keeping my eye on this project. I love
distributed computing, especially the idea of taking it to space for massive
galactic grid computing, and a cluster of these on Earth driving the whole
thing would be spectacular.

